# Led under cabinet lights



## Clarky (Sep 25, 2011)

I just installed the tape style yesterday, my first time with it. It seems ok, these cabinets don't have a lip either but one will be installed. The driver/ transformer has to go in the cabinet above, it does come with 6 feet of wire. It is dimmable but requires LV electronic dimmer, haven't done that yet. It suppose to be mounted 2 " from the edge and make sure you draw a line to follow because it's a very sticky back. Also if there old cabinets, clean the surface first. 
Good luck


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Clarky said:


> I just installed the tape style yesterday, my first time with it. It seems ok, these cabinets don't have a lip either but one will be installed. The driver/ transformer has to go in the cabinet above, it does come with 6 feet of wire. It is dimmable but requires LV electronic dimmer, haven't done that yet. It suppose to be mounted 2 " from the edge and make sure you draw a line to follow because it's a very sticky back. Also if there old cabinets, clean the surface first.
> Good luck


Can the tape be cut to length? I assume it can? Do you like the light output? Show much spots on the countertop surface?


----------



## Clarky (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes you can cut it , it comes in 1 ft. strips, they plug into each other. The plug from the driver says "up" which goes against the cabinet, I had to take the wire out of the driver drill a hole in the cabinet, shorten it and reinstall. It had good even bright light, I'm still a fan of Seagulls" ambiance"


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

You need to be careful with LED lights and the reflection off the counter tops.. people would not be happy seeing "spots" like this..

I have sold these lights in the past made by Kichler.. never a complaint and very even lighting on counter top.. 
http://www.kichler.com/consumer.por...search_from_category&_pageLabel=products_page

Here is a company that makes LED fixtures that are enclosed.. like your basic under cabinet light.. not a tape job.. also takes a direct 120V feed.. http://lightingfixtures.lamarlighti...?&plpver=1001&origin=keyword&by=prod&filter=0


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I installed some. Customer was not thrilled with the results... The little led lights were a bit intense and you can see their reflection on the granite counter top.... Not to mention the color of them was a tad on the industrial side. For what i paid i found them extremly overpriced when you consider what they do...


----------

